# "Sandy" Dogs need help...



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Whether you've been a part of the Petplan family for six days or six years, you know that at Petplan, pets come first. Right now in the Northeast, in many of Petplan's neighboring communities, families are reeling from the devastation caused by Superstorm Sandy. As heartbreaking as it is to watch our neighbors struggle after losing their homes and possessions, it is equally as tragic to consider those four-legged family members who were injured, displaced or worse, as a result of the storm. 

While it will likely be months before we know how many pets were affected by Sandy, animals rescued from harm's way are being cared for at emergency shelters in the area. In* Port Washington, NY, more than 650 animals now fill the North Shore Animal League America's shelter - with another 100 animals temporarily housed aboard the group's Mobile Rescue Units. Their medical team is providing treatment and comfort to animals that need special care, and the group is working around the clock to find every pet a place to go home to. 
*
As a longtime partner of the North Shore Animal League America, Petplan is committed to aiding in the mission of caring for the animals displaced by Sandy, and is making a $5,000 donation to support those efforts. 
Additionally, we pledge to match - dollar for dollar - every donation made by members of the Petplan family, up to an additional $5,000. 

With your support and generosity, we can direct 15,000 much-needed dollars to helping pets in need. 

Please stand with us in giving hope and comfort to not only the helpless pets affected by the storm, but to the thousands of people - like you, and like us - for whom a soft nuzzle and a furry paw can be the best medicine to begin mending a broken heart. 


All the very best, 

Natasha Ashton
co-founder & co-CEO
pet parent to wellington (9 year old cavalier) & montgomery (10 week old english toy)

*Donate Here*


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Donation Made


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping this up.
What a worthy cause!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Is there some way to do this with Paypal? I'd love to donate something, but don't like using my credit card.


----------

